# Rocky Horror Picture Show



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got a confession to make...  *gulp*  I have NEVER seen THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW.

*ducks and hides from angry mob*

I have to admit, I'm not the biggest fan of musicals, although I do like them if they are strange and morbid enough--like LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS or SWEENEY TODD.

So, my question is do you think this is something I might enjoy?  Should I finally sit down and watch this?  I see it's on Instant Netflix.  Seems like it's something I should see at least once, being that it's such a cult classic.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

lol, well, this is going to sound strange but my dad insisted my sisters and I watch that show as teenagers and we loved it!! It's a classic in our house that we pull out every once in a while and do the Time Warp. Now, it is weird...very weird. I love weird, so it works for me but I can see how it wouldn't be for everyone. 
If you just enter into it with an open mind and maybe a couple beers, it will strike your fancy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never seen it either.

(And Little Shop of Horrors is awesome.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Watch it with an open mind, and with the knowledge that it is "campy". It's a blast!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen it probably 20 times and I enjoy it each time.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

There are only 2 musicals that I can say that I enjoy. The Rocky Horror Picture Show and Hair. 

I'm getting the itch to do the Time Warp again myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never seen it either, but Glee is doing RHPS on this Tuesday's episode. Directed by Adam Shankman, no less. Since I'm a major Gleek, I have to watch the movie before the show.

I'm all set to sit down this weekend with plenty of toast and squirt guns to watch it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I think I should probably sit down and watch this. It looks fun, and it's on Instant Netflix, which makes it even better. 



Daniel Arenson said:


> (And Little Shop of Horrors is awesome.)


Absolutely.  I've got the song "You'll be a Dentist" stuck in my head.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocky Horror Picture Show is Silly.

Just Silly.

But a lot of fun if you're in the right mood.

Really, you can't get the full effect unless you see it in a theater with a lot of strange people who have dressed up as the characters.

It's just silly.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

You will not understand the joy of Rocky Horror by watching it at home alone. 

Halloween is a comin'. Check your local paper for an actual live midnight screening, with a live cast. Take squirtgun, lighter (many theaters now restrict this, you might have to use a flashlight or the iphone lighter app), squirt gun, newspaper, playing cards, rice, roll of toilet paper, and toast. (am I forgetting anything?)

Follow along with everyone else. 

THEN you'll get it.

The sequel, Shock Treatment, is more bizarre, but less entertaining. I liked it, though.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the movie is fun on its own, but to reallly get the "full entertainment value" I think you need to watch it with some "veteran RHPS fans"- so much of the fun really has to do with all of the "participation" activities- all of the aforementioned props and knowing when to interject with the correct group comments- Great Scott!, Booooring! and all of the other "things" that are part of the cult!  lol
Back in the day, RHPS was our "go to" Saturday night activity- midnight show of course!  I still love it, but alot of that is nostalgia.... but I DO have the soundtrack and DO play it often and sing along- accompained by much eye rolling by my husband  (who never saw it when he was younger)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Now if you want to go for a newer cult film/monster/musical full of weirdness. Try _Repo! The Genetic Opera_.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

You have to be in the right frame of mind to watch and enjoy The Rocky Horror Picture Show. In my experience, it can be a tough sell to men though. But the music is great 

And who here that's seen it doesn't want to jump up right now and do the Time Warp?!  

Sandy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I first saw Rocky Horror Picture Show in 1975 or 1976 when it first showed in the U of A campus theater. That was before most of the "participation" activities started.  Since we had both grown up watching RKO pictures on late night TV, we enjoyed the movie on many levels. We watch it periodically.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> You have to be in the right frame of mind to watch and enjoy The Rocky Horror Picture Show. In my experience, it can be a tough sell to men though. But the music is great
> 
> And who here that's seen it doesn't want to jump up right now and do the Time Warp?!
> 
> Sandy


I'm doing it right now- It's just a jump to the left.... and then a step to the riiiight!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show is Silly.
> 
> Just Silly.
> 
> ...


My husband (a bit older than I am) was one of those strange people who dressed up as characters...I think that is the #1 reason he's just Mr. Sweet instead of Dr. Sweet.

I finally got the nerve to watch it a couple years ago, it is funny, and crazy, and a bit silly. I'll never look at Tim Curry the same way again.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ZsuZsu said:


> I'm doing it right now- It's just a jump to the left.... and then a step to the riiiight!


Put your hands on your hips and bring your knees in tight...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

cmg.sweet said:


> I'll never look at Tim Curry the same way again.


This is SOOOO very true! (insert very silly giggle sounds here) We just watched RHPS last month, and then about a week or 2 later, Time Curry played a psycho on "Criminal Minds" and dh looked at me saying, "I can't tell if this is a step up, or down, for Tim."


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Put your hands on your hips and bring your knees in tight...


But it's the pelvic thrust, that really drives you insaaaaane
Let's do the Time Warp again!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It is so much better in the theater with audience participation.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I've got a confession to make... *gulp* I have NEVER seen THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW.
> 
> *ducks and hides from angry mob*


I'm officially disowning you. WATCH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes, there will be a quiz.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

How'd you do, I... see you've met, my... faithful handyman
He's just a little brought down because, when you knocked... he thought you were the candyman
Don't get strung out, by the way I look, don't judge a book by it's co-o-ver
I'm not much of a man, by the light of day, but by night I'm one helluva lover....


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'm officially disowning you. WATCH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, there will be a quiz.


Is it True/False or multiple choice?? 

I plan to watch it... maybe even tonight.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> How'd you do, I... see you've met, my... faithful handyman
> He's just a little brought down because, when you knocked... he thought you were the candyman
> Don't get strung out, by the way I look, don't judge a book by it's co-o-ver
> I'm not much of a man, by the light of day, but by night I'm one helluva lover....


I'm just a sweet transvestive
from transsexual, Transylvania....

I guess I need to step away from this thread now-


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Janet!
Dr. Scott!
Janet!
Brad!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've never seen it either.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got done watching it... wow.  I have no idea what the heck I just saw...

...but I think I liked it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've also never seen it!!  But I did discover that Amazon has "video on demand" and that I can get RHPS for $2.99 so I will be watching it in the next few days (before Glee).  Is it an appropriate show for my 13 yr old GD?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Eating Meatloaf again?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I've also never seen it!! But I did discover that Amazon has "video on demand" and that I can get RHPS for $2.99 so I will be watching it in the next few days (before Glee). Is it an appropriate show for my 13 yr old GD?


um.. you might want to watch it late night, after she goes to bed and decide that one for yourself. there are some scenes that might be deemed innapropriate.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I've also never seen it!! But I did discover that Amazon has "video on demand" and that I can get RHPS for $2.99 so I will be watching it in the next few days (before Glee). Is it an appropriate show for my 13 yr old GD?


In my personal opinion, no, not really appropriate for a 13 year old.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it sad that I just ran to Target to buy this on Blu-Ray?  There's some sweet extras on it, it looks like.  And it was only 20 bucks.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Not at all


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> You will not understand the joy of Rocky Horror by watching it at home alone.
> 
> Halloween is a comin'. Check your local paper for an actual live midnight screening, with a live cast. Take squirtgun, lighter (many theaters now restrict this, you might have to use a flashlight or the iphone lighter app), squirt gun, newspaper, playing cards, rice, roll of toilet paper, and toast. (am I forgetting anything?)
> 
> ...





ZsuZsu said:


> I think the movie is fun on its own, but to reallly get the "full entertainment value" I think you need to watch it with some "veteran RHPS fans"- so much of the fun really has to do with all of the "participation" activities- all of the aforementioned props and knowing when to interject with the correct group comments- Great Scott!, Booooring! and all of the other "things" that are part of the cult! lol
> Back in the day, RHPS was our "go to" Saturday night activity- midnight show of course! I still love it, but alot of that is nostalgia.... but I DO have the soundtrack and DO play it often and sing along- accompained by much eye rolling by my husband (who never saw it when he was younger)


Exactly! We used to go to this little theater every Halloween at Midnight... for years. It was a hoot! LOL You just have to take a few props and a keep certain lightheartedness about you.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I cannot get TIME WARP outta my head!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We used to have threads where we'd quote The Princess Bride. Somehow I don't think it's the same thing.

Sorry, no midnight showings between now and Tuesday that I know of. I'll just have to use my imagination.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

BTackitt and Scarlet, thank you for the input.  My GD will be here tomorrow evening and Saturday (we have another Marching Band competition to attend) and will be going home on Sunday.  I'll do the Video on Demand after she leaves.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Is it sad that I just ran to Target to buy this on Blu-Ray? There's some sweet extras on it, it looks like. And it was only 20 bucks.


I have always wanted a separate audio track with the audience participation stuff. And perhaps optional subtitles to prompt the prop usage.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Is it sad that I just ran to Target to buy this on Blu-Ray? There's some sweet extras on it, it looks like. And it was only 20 bucks.


I ordered the Blu Ray yesterday from Amazon with one day shipping. Should get it today. I can't wait to check out "The Midnight Experience" extra. I know it can't compare to actually going to a screening but unfortunately there aren't any except for 100 or more miles away from me, so I'll have to settle for the next best thing.

I just watched it for the first time on my Netflix app on my iPhone the other night.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

When I played Janet my freshmen year of college, I was given a copy of the The Rocky Horror Picture Show: Audience Participation to learn both the lines from the movie and the audience's. Prop usage was learned by multiple late night dorm viewings.

Those are still considered classic lines. I went with my husband to a sci-fi con and they had a midnight showing. My husband and his friends were busy with their LARP (Live Action Role Playing) so I went. I was the only person who knew any lines. Word quickly spread, and within the first 30 minutes of the film, my husband and a few of his friends had snuck into the back of the room just to hear what I was doing. Apparently, I was the hit of the Con. They asked me to run Rocky the next year, but alas, the con didn't happen. 

Anyway, if you can, check that album out as well.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, confession time.

I own the DVD. I've never seen it in the theater or thrown bread at my TV. However, I have seen the specials where they show the audience participation. It's crazy.

Hi! I'm Brad Majors! (*******) This is my fiancee, Janet Weiss (****).

How do you do this ****ing dance?!?

"I see you shiver, with antici..." SAY IT! "pation."


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

If you guys have Netflix instant streaming they have it for streaming. I have never seen it either and last night where I couldnt sleep I decided to watch it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ottie said:


> If you guys have Netflix instant streaming they have it for streaming. I have never seen it either and last night where I couldnt sleep I decided to watch it.


Did you like it or not?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Did you like it or not?


Yes, do tell!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's another confession - 

It was showing in a huge room in the student center of College - yes, I'm old, it was the late 70's - and my friend and I were excited sat down to watch it - and we didnt "get it"  - so after about 30 minutes, we got up and walked out!  (I seem to recall some college pranks we participated in - we werent fuddy duddies!!  Really!! LOL)

Every time that show comes on, or we see clips of it with the audience participation - I crack up knowing my friend and I walked out on that movie - I will say it is a cult film, and it must be better watching it with people that are part of the cult... so its the experience of the group 

I'd rather watch Princess Bride (and this is appropriate for a 13yr - now space balls not so much!  but they watch it so you may as well watch it with them and have one of the 'discussions for teachable moments')


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

angelmum3 said:


> Here's another confession -
> 
> It was showing in a huge room in the student center of College - yes, I'm old, it was the late 70's - and my friend and I were excited sat down to watch it - and we didnt "get it" - so after about 30 minutes, we got up and walked out! (I seem to recall some college pranks we participated in - we werent fuddy duddies!! Really!! LOL)
> 
> ...


Have fun storming the castle when you hit to Disneyland!


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Did you like it or not?


I really enjoyed it and I'm not a big musical person.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Ottie said:


> I really enjoyed it and I'm not a big musical person.


Same here, although I do like them if they're strange or weird enough. I don't like the serious ones--so of course, this was easy enough to like.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I grew up in Houston, and was in high school in the late 70's.  I don't know how many Saturday nights we went to the old Alabama Theater (for any Houstonians out there) and watch RHPS.  We would stand in line and every few minutes someone would start with Janet, Dr. Scott, Janet, Brad...  Inside there were always actors (good ones) on the stage in front of the screen in amazing costumes acting out the entire movie.  We had toast, newspaper, squirt guns and rice (have I forgotten anything?).  Everyone would fill the aisles to do the time warp.  I think I could still probably sing all the songs and at the time could pretty much have lip-synched the entire movie.

Did I mention I'm a fan?  

I think I may have to order the movie now, I'm singing the songs...

P.S. Geoffrey, I always assumed the tagline under your avatar was from Rocky Horror.  Isn't it?


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm listening to it/watching it in another tab right now.  

**** it, Janet!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Love love love RHPS!  It gets even better LIVE!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I mentioned RHPS to my hairdresser the other day and she told me that she got disgusted and walked out after 30 mins. She said I'd better watch it with an open mind. She said it several times. So I got nervous about watching it. 

I had some time tonight and I wanted to watch it before Tuesday when it's on Glee.  

WHAT A GREAT MOVIE!!!!  WHAT GREAT MUSIC!!!

And, BTW, I know how to do The Madison.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> WHAT A GREAT MOVIE!!!! WHAT GREAT MUSIC!!!


Excellent. Another convert...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I mentioned RHPS to my hairdresser the other day and she told me that she got disgusted and walked out after 30 mins. She said I'd better watch it with an open mind. She said it several times. So I got nervous about watching it.
> 
> I had some time tonight and I wanted to watch it before Tuesday when it's on Glee.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you liked it! I was so surprised by how much I enjoyed it.  It's just so fun.

Also... I think me and my girlfriend are going to go to this. It's by me and they serve booze at this theater. Booze and RHPS... could be a lethal combo! 

http://www.atriptothemovies.com/index.php?src=gendocs&ref=RH_Intro


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Glad to hear you liked it! I was so surprised by how much I enjoyed it.  It's just so fun.
> 
> Also... I think me and my girlfriend are going to go to this. It's by me and they serve booze at this theater. Booze and RHPS... could be a lethal combo!
> 
> http://www.atriptothemovies.com/index.php?src=gendocs&ref=RH_Intro


I do believe that tradition requires that you toke up before (and during) the movie.

In honor of the "this house has roaches!" line, of course.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

In the mid-Nineties I was in London on business and had a night with nothing to do. I looked at the West End shows advertised in the hotel lobby, and there it was - 25th Anniversary Production of Rocky Horror Show. Yes, folks. The real thing. The live stage play was back for a limited anniversary run. Talk about dumb luck!
    It was a riot. Much wilder than any movie presentation. The best part was the cast was shouting back at the audience, ad-libbing whatever came to mind, and trading insult for insult with the audience. When time for the Time Warp rolled around, the cast jumped off stage and danced with the audience.
    I've seen a lot of stage plays in New York and London, but that one will remain with me forever. Nothing could ever match it.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm 54, watched many a midnight showings.  It has been a tradition at my house for years to watch the DVD every Halloween night. This year it will be the BluRay. I also have the sound track for road trips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Terrence OBrien said:


> In the mid-Nineties I was in London on business and had a night with nothing to do. I looked at the West End shows advertised in the hotel lobby, and there it was - 25th Anniversary Production of Rocky Horror Show. Yes, folks. The real thing. The live stage play was back for a limited anniversary run. Talk about dumb luck!
> It was a riot. Much wilder than any movie presentation. The best part was the cast was shouting back at the audience, ad-libbing whatever came to mind, and trading insult for insult with the audience. When time for the Time Warp rolled around, the cast jumped off stage and danced with the audience.
> I've seen a lot of stage plays in New York and London, but that one will remain with me forever. Nothing could ever match it.


What a wild experience.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

If anyone has Fox Movie Channel, they'll be showing it all day tomorrow starting at 6 am and going until 6 am Monday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimJ said:


> If anyone has Fox Movie Channel, they'll be showing it all day tomorrow starting at 6 am and going until 6 am Monday.


I'm so glad I got the dvd, otherwise I'd be glued to my TV tomorrow watching it all day. I've only seen it once, but I'm sure I missed a whole lot of things.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have the DVD, I'm sorted.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I have it recorded on the DVR.  I just watched it while my husband was gone (he's not an old time fan like I am and I like to sing along and recite lines).  I got up and did the time warp for old times sake.  The dogs think I'm weird.


----------

